# Indonesian Double Shield Mantis (Pnigomantis medioconstricta)



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

L3 nymph.







L3 nymph.






L3 nymph.






L3 molt.






Female L4 nymph.






Female L4 nymph.






Female L4 nymph.






Female L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Three L4 nymphs. One male L5 nymph. They have different colors.






Male L4 nymph. He died because he stopped eating.






Male L4 nymph.






Female L4 nymph.






Female L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.






Male L4 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Male L4 nymph. He died because he stopped eating.






Female L4 nymph molting to L5.






Female L4 nymph molting to L5.






Female L4 nymph molting to L5.






L4 molts. I think the one on the left is the molt from a female and the one on the right from a male.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.






Female L5 nymph.






Female L5 nymph.






Female L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph. Males have 8 segments. Females have 6 segments.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.






Male L5 nymph.


----------



## gripen (Dec 23, 2011)

nice pix! what camera do you use?


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

gripen said:


> nice pix! what camera do you use?


VLUU Pl70.


----------



## gripen (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Male L5 nymph molting to L6.






Male L5 nymph molting to L6.






L5 molt.






L5 molt.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.




6

Female L6 nymph. Females have 6 segments and males have 8 segments.






Female L6 nymph. Females have 6 segments and males have 8 segments.








Female L6 nymph.







Female L6 nymph.







Female L6 nymph.







Female L6 nymph.







The male L6 nymph is on the top. The male L7 nymph is on the bottom.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.


----------



## gripen (Dec 23, 2011)

keep en coming! i wish i were as good a photographer as you :rockon:


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 23, 2011)

These are very nice definitive pics especially of the raptorials.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2011)

Neat mantis, r they subadults yet?


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2011)

agent A said:


> Neat mantis, r they subadults yet?


No, I have two female L6 nymphs and two male L5 nymphs and two female L5 nymphs. Maybe tomorrow a male will molt to L6. All of them are doing well.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 28, 2011)

Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 28, 2011)

Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.


----------



## Chivalry (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad to see the red segments in their abdomens... we worried that there was something wrong with ours the first time we saw that. These are awesome photos!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2011)

You're doing a good job documenting these. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice Pic hope you can post more when they turn to Adults


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you. This is my first forum on the internet. I want to get a good camera with a micro-lens.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

Female.







Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

Female.






Female.






Female.






Female.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2012)

.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2012)

The L7 looks subadult now


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you think it is L7? I used to say he was L6.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 7, 2012)

He eats much more than the other male. He is much bigger too. He is a little bigger than the females. He eats more than the females. Maybe thats why he is bigger than the other ones. His wing buds look a little bit more developed.


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I do


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 18, 2012)

All of these pictures might get deleted because I am going to delete them from my website. I am going to upload the pictures on the website again. I am organizing my website. I am going to make a page for each instar.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

I did not delete the pictures. I just moved the pictures to another page that people cannot see.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Male L6 nymph.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






Female L6 nymph molting to L7.






L6 molt.






L6 molt.






L6 molt.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph. Just molted.






Female L7 nymph. Just molted.






Female L7 nymph. Just molted.






Female L7 nymph. Just molted.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph. Recently molted.





Female L7 nymph. Recently molted.





Female L7 nymph. Recently molted.





Female L7 nymph. Recently molted.





Female L7 nymph. Recently molted. Female L7 nymphs are over 45mm long.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymphs.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.





Female L7 nymph.





Female L7 nymph.





Female L7 nymph.





Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.







Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph. Female L7 nymphs are over 45mm long.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymphs.






Female L7 nymphs.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph.






Female L7 nymph. Female L7 nymphs are over 45mm long.






Female L7 nymph. Female L7 nymphs are over 45mm long.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Male L7 nymph on the right. Male L6 nymph on the left.






Male L6 nymph on the top. Male L7 nymph on the bottom.






Male L7 nymph.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 23, 2012)

Male L7 nymph.






Male L7 nymph.






One male L7 nymph on the bottom right. All the others are L6.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 25, 2012)

My female just molted to sub (I think?) this morning, and I think the male will be doing the same in a day or two.




\

Hoping to get better pics when she's done drying.

Love the green phase! Both of mine are brown.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 25, 2012)

She looks like she is pre subadult.

Does her wing buds look like this?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 25, 2012)

That should be subadult.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 25, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> That should be subadult.


Are you talking about my Double Shield Mantis or Chivalry's?


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 26, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> She looks like she is pre subadult.
> 
> Does her wing buds look like this?


No, they are not quite that impressive. Presub it is. She is going to be bigger than I expected.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> No, they are not quite that impressive. Presub it is. She is going to be bigger than I expected.


My pre subadult females are over 45mm long when their abdomens are straight.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you planning on doing a care sheet for these guys on your web site? There's really not a very good one to be found, and I really like the way you did the Gambians with the pictures integrated.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I want to make a care sheet for Indonesian Double Shield Mantids. My Double Shield Mantids seem to do better when it is about 75 degrees than when it is 68 degrees. One of my male Double Shield Mantids died because he stopped eating. All of my Double Shield Mantids do not eat well when it is about 68 degrees. Now all of them are eating well because it is warmer. I used to hand feed all of them because they would not eat. My dad got a heat lamp. The room I keep them in has a green house effect.


----------

